# Eggs in a breakfast fatty?



## wizardofjoz (Dec 19, 2012)

I was thinking about making a breakfast omelet type fatty.  My question is do I cook the eggs before or do I mix the omelet stuff up and let it cook inside the fatty?  I would be afraid of it not being done inside.  I was thinking of making it more like a scrambled egg with peppers and onions and ham and cheese, but at least cooking the eggs before rolling. 

Thanks in advance for the help,

Joz


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes you need to cook the eggs before rolling in the fatty. It won't get hot enough to cook the eggs inside.


----------



## rednecktailg8er (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm glad you asked the question, I was wondering the same thing.  let us know how they turned out!


Happy smoking!

Mac


----------



## illinoishokie (Dec 19, 2012)

In the same vein, I'm curious if people prefer scrabbled our hard boiled eggs in a breakfast fatty.

I'll be doing my first breakfast fatty for Christmas morning breakfast. I've got my ingredients list hammered out but not sure which way to go on the eggs.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 19, 2012)

Probably no big difference, but Maybe go with scrambled. They'll probably soak up the juices a bit better and add to the complexity of flavors. Whatever is easiest.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 19, 2012)

I like to soft fry my eggs so that they are runny in the middle. Then wrap in the fatty. When I get it done the eggs are perfect and the yolk isn't chalky.


----------



## illinoishokie (Dec 20, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> I like to soft fry my eggs so that they are runny in the middle. Then wrap in the fatty. When I get it done the eggs are perfect and the yolk isn't chalky.



Oh wow I can't believe I never thought to do the eggs over easy. That sounds delicious!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds good let us know how they come out Xmas moring and Merry X-mas


----------



## volga (Dec 23, 2012)

I am getting ready to do my Christmas morning breakfast fatties. My favorite way is to scramble the eggs. I also fill it with shredded hash browns and cheese. Same deal of course, you need to cook the potatoes 1st. I also prefer to put everything together the night before and let them sit in the fridge overnight. Just pop them in the smoker before opening the presents. One other thing I like to do is pop them under the broiler right before serving, gets the bacon nice and crispy.


----------

